
Dr. Alan Kay on the Meaning of “Object-Oriented Programming” - ingve
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht81Ht/doc_kay_oop_en
======
menotyou
I still see the OO paradigma as one of the biggest fallacies in computing.

